# TESTING EARLY WITH MEDICATED FET WHAT WAS THE OUTCOME?



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all

I have just done a medicated FET and caved in and tested today day 12 after a 2 day transfer and got a BFN    
  

Has anyone tested early with medicated FET and gone on to get a BFP

Thanks

Kathy xxxx


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes! My doctor was going away so instead of the usual test on Day 14 (following conception), she askd me to come in on Day 12 (following conception) for a blood test. I did a Clearblue test that morning, got a negative, but the blood test in the hospital showed positive HCG and confirmed that I was indeed pregnant. On Day 13 I used Clearblue again and got the faintest line (almost like no line).
So there is still some hope! 

I wish you all the best


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Kathy, 
I tested yesterday as well but that was 12days past day 5 transfer and got BFN- I'm fairly sure that's accurate but still have to stay on drugs till wed- i would say with a day 2 transfer you could definitely be too early, 

good luck

Kate


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,  Ive done a few tests   all BFN my OTD is New Years eve.  Im on day 14 as clinic makes us test day 17 so need to test again then, think its all over for us this time though, had pp pains since day 7 but had them when i was pg with Katie.  Still not bled, I bled with fresh cycle on day 10 so little confused.

Clare x   to all of us x


----------

